# The Memphis Grizzlies Survivor!



## bbasok

I thought we can make the Grizz board more active by making this kind of a thread.This game is everywhere so you know the rules but I'll write them anyway:

Every player starts with 10 points, the rule is to add (+) or subract (-) one point for two players of your choice. You can only add (+) to one player and subtract (-) from one player at a time.

put the running total next to the player name. It's easier to see the score that way. (e.g. Gasol 11, Gasol 12, Gasol 11, etc). Once a player has 0 points they must be deleted from the list. If you would like you can tell your reason as to why you voted the way you did.

copy and paste the list from the poster above you. In the end if the thread last long enough there should only be one player left. 

Put a subtract sign in () and a addition sign for the player that you altered.
(-) (+)

There are 16 players:
10 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
10 Pau Gasol
10 Rudy Gay
10 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
10 Tarence Kinsey
10 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
10 Lawrance Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
10 Stromile Swift
10 Jake Tsakalidis
10 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

ok,I'll start it:

10 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
*11 Pau Gasol(+)*
10 Rudy Gay
10 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
*9 Tarence Kinsey(-)*
10 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
10 Lawrance Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
10 Stromile Swift
10 Jake Tsakalidis
10 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

10 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
12 Pau Gasol(+)
10 Rudy Gay
9 Junior Harrington(-)
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
9 Tarence Kinsey
10 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
10 Lawrance Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
10 Stromile Swift
10 Jake Tsakalidis
10 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Ruff Draft

10 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
*13 Pau Gasol(+)*
10 Rudy Gay
*8 Junior Harrington(-)*
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
9 Tarence Kinsey
10 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
10 Lawrance Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
10 Stromile Swift
10 Jake Tsakalidis
10 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

10 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
14 Pau Gasol(+)
10 Rudy Gay
7 Junior Harrington(-)
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
9 Tarence Kinsey
10 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
10 Lawrance Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
10 Stromile Swift
10 Jake Tsakalidis
10 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

10 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
15 Pau Gasol(+)
10 Rudy Gay
6 Junior Harrington(-)
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
9 Tarence Kinsey
10 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
10 Lawrance Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
10 Stromile Swift
10 Jake Tsakalidis
10 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

10 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
15 Pau Gasol
*11 Rudy Gay(+)*
6 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
9 Tarence Kinsey
10 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
10 Lawrance Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
10 Stromile Swift
*9 Jake Tsakalidis(-)*
10 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

10 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
15 Pau Gasol
11 Rudy Gay
6 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
9 Tarence Kinsey
10 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
10 Lawrance Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
*9 Stromile Swift(-)*
*10 Jake Tsakalidis(+)*
10 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

*9 Chucky Atkins(-)*
10 Brian Cardinal
15 Pau Gasol
11 Rudy Gay
6 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
9 Tarence Kinsey
10 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
10 Lawrance Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
9 Stromile Swift
10 Jake Tsakalidis
*11 Hakim Warrick(+)*


----------



## Zuca

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
15 Pau Gasol
11 Rudy Gay
6 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
9 Tarence Kinsey
10 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
*11 Lawrance Roberts (+)*
10 Damon Stoudamire
*8 Stromile Swift (-)*
10 Jake Tsakalidis
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
16 Pau Gasol (+)
11 Rudy Gay
6 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
9 Tarence Kinsey
10 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
11 Lawrance Roberts 
10 Damon Stoudamire
7 Stromile Swift (-)
10 Jake Tsakalidis
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
17 Pau Gasol (+)
11 Rudy Gay
5 Junior Harrington (-)
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
9 Tarence Kinsey
10 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
11 Lawrance Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
7 Stromile Swift
10 Jake Tsakalidis
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
17 Pau Gasol
11 Rudy Gay
5 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
*8 Tarence Kinsey(-)
11 Kyle Lowry(+)*
10 Mike Miller
11 Lawrance Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
7 Stromile Swift
10 Jake Tsakalidis
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
17 Pau Gasol
11 Rudy Gay
5 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
10 Mike Miller
11 Lawrance Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
6 Stromile Swift (-)
11 Jake Tsakalidis (+)
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
17 Pau Gasol
11 Rudy Gay
5 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
11 Mike Miller (+)
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
6 Stromile Swift
11 Jake Tsakalidis
10 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bbasok

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
17 Pau Gasol
*12 Rudy Gay(+)*
5 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
*9 Dahntay Jones(-)*
10 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
11 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
6 Stromile Swift
11 Jake Tsakalidis
10 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
17 Pau Gasol
12 Rudy Gay
5 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones(+)
10 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
11 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
5 Stromile Swift (-)
11 Jake Tsakalidis
10 Hakim Warrick


----------



## mini_iverson213

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
17 Pau Gasol
12 Rudy Gay
5 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
11 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
5 Stromile Swift 
10 Jake Tsakalidis(-)
11 Hakim Warrick (+)


----------



## bbasok

9 Chucky Atkins
11Brian Cardinal(+) 
17 Pau Gasol
12 Rudy Gay
5 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
11 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
5 Stromile Swift 
9 Jake Tsakalidis(-)
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

9 Chucky Atkins
11Brian Cardinal 
*16 Pau Gasol (-)*
12 Rudy Gay
5 Junior Harrington
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
11 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
*6 Stromile Swift (+)*
9 Jake Tsakalidis
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

9 Chucky Atkins
11Brian Cardinal
17 Pau Gasol (+)
12 Rudy Gay
4 Junior Harrington (-)
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
11 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
6 Stromile Swift
9 Jake Tsakalidis
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Ruff Draft

9 Chucky Atkins
11Brian Cardinal
*18 Pau Gasol (+)*
12 Rudy Gay
*3 Junior Harrington (-)*
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
11 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
6 Stromile Swift
9 Jake Tsakalidis
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

9 Chucky Atkins
11Brian Cardinal
18 Pau Gasol 
*13 Rudy Gay(+)
2 Junior Harrington (-)*
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
11 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
6 Stromile Swift
9 Jake Tsakalidis
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

9 Chucky Atkins
11Brian Cardinal
18 Pau Gasol 
13 Rudy Gay
1 Junior Harrington (-)
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
12 Mike Miller(+)
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
6 Stromile Swift
9 Jake Tsakalidis
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

9 Chucky Atkins
11Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol (+)
13 Rudy Gay
1 Junior Harrington 
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
12 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
5 Stromile Swift (-)
9 Jake Tsakalidis
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

9 Chucky Atkins
11Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
13 Rudy Gay
*0 Junior Harrington (-) done....*
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
*11 Eddie Jones(+)*
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
12 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
5 Stromile Swift9 Jake Tsakalidis
11 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Guest

9 Chucky Atkins
11Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
*12 Rudy Gay(-)*
10 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
12 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
5 Stromile Swift
9 Jake Tsakalidis*
12 Hakim Warrick(+)*

it's an SU/UCONN sorta thing.


----------



## cpawfan

9 Chucky Atkins
11Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
12 Rudy Gay
10 Alexander Johnson
11 Dahntay Jones (+)
11 Eddie Jones
8 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
12 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
10 Damon Stoudamire
4 Stromile Swift (-)
9 Jake Tsakalidis
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

9 Chucky Atkins
11Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
12 Rudy Gay
10 Alexander Johnson
11 Dahntay Jones 
11 Eddie Jones
7 Tarence Kinsey (-)
11 Kyle Lowry
12 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire (+)
4 Stromile Swift 
9 Jake Tsakalidis
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

9 Chucky Atkins
11Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
*13 Rudy Gay(+)*
10 Alexander Johnson
11 Dahntay Jones 
11 Eddie Jones
*6 Tarence Kinsey (-)*
11 Kyle Lowry
12 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
4 Stromile Swift 
9 Jake Tsakalidis
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Chef

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal (-)
19 Pau Gasol
13 Rudy Gay
11 Alexander Johnson (+)
11 Dahntay Jones 
11 Eddie Jones
6 Tarence Kinsey 
11 Kyle Lowry
12 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
4 Stromile Swift 
9 Jake Tsakalidis
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Guest

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol*
12 Rudy Gay (-)*
11 Alexander Johnson 
11 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
6 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
12 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
4 Stromile Swift
9 Jake Tsakalidis*
13 Hakim Warrick (+)
*


----------



## piri

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
12 Rudy Gay 
11 Alexander Johnson 
11 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
6 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
13 Mike Miller (+)
11 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
3 Stromile Swift (-)
9 Jake Tsakalidis
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
*13 Rudy Gay (+)*
11 Alexander Johnson 
11 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
*5 Tarence Kinsey(-)*
11 Kyle Lowry
13 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
3 Stromile Swift 
9 Jake Tsakalidis
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Guest

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
13 Rudy Gay 
11 Alexander Johnson 
11 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
*4 Tarence Kinsey(-)*
11 Kyle Lowry
13 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
3 Stromile Swift 
9 Jake Tsakalidis
*14 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## piri

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
14 Rudy Gay (+)
11 Alexander Johnson 
11 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
4 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
13 Mike Miller
11 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
2 Stromile Swift (-)
9 Jake Tsakalidis
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
14 Rudy Gay 
11 Alexander Johnson 
11 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
4 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
13 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts (+)
11 Damon Stoudamire
1 Stromile Swift (-)
9 Jake Tsakalidis
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
15 Rudy Gay(+) 
11 Alexander Johnson 
11 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
3 Tarence Kinsey(-)
11 Kyle Lowry
13 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts 
11 Damon Stoudamire
1 Stromile Swift 
9 Jake Tsakalidis
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
16 Rudy Gay (+)
11 Alexander Johnson
11 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
3 Tarence Kinsey
11 Kyle Lowry
13 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
*0 Stromile Swift* (-)
9 Jake Tsakalidis
14 Hakim Warrick

I'll go ahead and put Stro out of his misery.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
17 Rudy Gay (+)
11 Alexander Johnson
11 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
2 Tarence Kinsey (-)
11 Kyle Lowry
13 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol (+)
17 Rudy Gay 
11 Alexander Johnson
11 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
1 Tarence Kinsey (-)
11 Kyle Lowry
13 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
17 Rudy Gay 
11 Alexander Johnson
11 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
*0 Tarence Kinsey (-)*
11 Kyle Lowry
*14 Mike Miller(+)*
12 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

*9 Chucky Atkins(-)*
10 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
17 Rudy Gay 
11 Alexander Johnson
11 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry
14 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
*10 Jake Tsakalidis(+)*
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
17 Rudy Gay 
11 Alexander Johnson
10 Dahntay Jones(-)
11 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry
15 Mike Miller(+)
12 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
10 Jake Tsakalidis
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
18 Rudy Gay (+)
11 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones(-)
11 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry
15 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
10 Jake Tsakalidis
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

9 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
18 Rudy Gay
11 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry (+)
15 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis(-)
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

*8 Chucky Atkins (-)*
10 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
18 Rudy Gay
11 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry 
15 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
*10 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Guest

*7 Chucky Atkins (-)*
10 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
18 Rudy Gay
11 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry 
15 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
10 Jake Tsakalidis
*15 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## GNG

7 Chucky Atkins 
10 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
18 Rudy Gay
11 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
15 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire (+)
10 Jake Tsakalidis
14 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## Zuca

*6 Chucky Atkins (-)* 
10 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
18 Rudy Gay
11 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
15 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*11 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

5 Chucky Atkins (-) 
10 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
19 Rudy Gay (+)
11 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
15 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
11 Jake Tsakalidis
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

5 Chucky Atkins 
10 Brian Cardinal
*19 Pau Gasol (-)*
19 Rudy Gay 
11 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
15 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
11 Jake Tsakalidis
*15 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## bbasok

5 Chucky Atkins 
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol 
19 Rudy Gay 
11 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
15 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
*13 Damon Stoudamire (+)
10 Jake Tsakalidis(-)*
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## mini_iverson213

5 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
20 Rudy Gay (+)
11 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
15 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire 
9 Jake Tsakalidis(-)
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

5 Chucky Atkins
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
20 Rudy Gay 
11 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller(+)
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire 
8 Jake Tsakalidis(-)
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

4 Chucky Atkins (-)
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
20 Rudy Gay (+)
11 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire 
8 Jake Tsakalidis
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

4 Chucky Atkins 
10 Brian Cardinal
19 Pau Gasol
20 Rudy Gay 
*12 Alexander Johnson (+)*
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
*12 Damon Stoudamire (-)* 
8 Jake Tsakalidis
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

4 Chucky Atkins
9 Brian Cardinal(-)
20 Pau Gasol(+)
20 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson 
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire 
8 Jake Tsakalidis
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

4 Chucky Atkins
9 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
20 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones (-)
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire (+)
8 Jake Tsakalidis
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

4 Chucky Atkins
9 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
20 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*7 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## Zuca

*3 Chucky Atkins (-)*
9 Brian Cardinal
20 Pau Gasol
20 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*8 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

3 Chucky Atkins 
8 Brian Cardinal(-)
21 Pau Gasol(+)
20 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
8 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

3 Chucky Atkins 
8 Brian Cardinal
21 Pau Gasol
*21 Rudy Gay(+)*
12 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*7 Jake Tsakalidis (-)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

3 Chucky Atkins 
8 Brian Cardinal
21 Pau Gasol
*20 Rudy Gay (-)*
12 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*8 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

3 Chucky Atkins 
7 Brian Cardinal (-)
21 Pau Gasol
20 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis (+)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## mini_iverson213

3 Chucky Atkins
7 Brian Cardinal 
21 Pau Gasol
21 Rudy Gay (+)
12 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
10 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
8 Jake Tsakalidis (-) 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

3 Chucky Atkins
7 Brian Cardinal 
21 Pau Gasol
21 Rudy Gay 
12 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
*11 Eddie Jones (+)*
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
*12 Damon Stoudamire (-)*
8 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

*2 Chucky Atkins (-)*
7 Brian Cardinal 
21 Pau Gasol
21 Rudy Gay 
12 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
11 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*9 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

2 Chucky Atkins
7 Brian Cardinal 
21 Pau Gasol
21 Rudy Gay 
12 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones (+)
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
8 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

*1 Chucky Atkins (-)*
7 Brian Cardinal 
21 Pau Gasol
21 Rudy Gay 
12 Alexander Johnson
9 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*9 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

1 Chucky Atkins
7 Brian Cardinal 
21 Pau Gasol
22 Rudy Gay (+)
12 Alexander Johnson
8 Dahntay Jones (-)
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis 16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

*0 Chucky Atkins (-)* - Goodbye Chucky...
7 Brian Cardinal 
21 Pau Gasol
22 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
8 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*10 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

7 Brian Cardinal 
21 Pau Gasol
22 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*9 Dahntay Jones (+)*
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
16 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*9 Jake Tsakalidis (-)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

7 Brian Cardinal 
21 Pau Gasol
22 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
8 Dahntay Jones (-)
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
17 Mike Miller(+)
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

7 Brian Cardinal 
21 Pau Gasol
22 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*7 Dahntay Jones (-)*
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
17 Mike Miller(+)
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*10 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

7 Brian Cardinal 
21 Pau Gasol
22 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
7 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
18 Mike Miller(+)
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis (-)what's with all these love for him?!?!
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

*6 Brian Cardinal (-)* 
21 Pau Gasol
22 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
7 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
18 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*10 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*what's with all these "sarcastic" hate for him?!?!
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

5 Brian Cardinal (-)
22 Pau Gasol(+)
22 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
7 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
18 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
10 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

*4 Brian Cardinal (-)* 
22 Pau Gasol
22 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*8 Dahntay Jones (+)*
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
18 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
10 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

4 Brian Cardinal 
22 Pau Gasol
*23 Rudy Gay (+)*
12 Alexander Johnson
*7 Dahntay Jones (-)*
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
18 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
10 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

4 Brian Cardinal 
22 Pau Gasol
23 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
7 Dahntay Jones 
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
18 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
*13 Damon Stoudamire (+)
9 Jake Tsakalidis (-)*lol you won't give up...
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

*3 Brian Cardinal (-)*
22 Pau Gasol
23 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
7 Dahntay Jones 
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
18 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*10 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

2 Brian Cardinal (-)
23 Pau Gasol(+)
23 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
7 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
18 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
10 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

1 Brian Cardinal (-)
23 Pau Gasol
23 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
7 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
19 Mike Miller(+)
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
10 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Guest

*0 Brian Cardinal (-)* peace brian...
23 Pau Gasol
23 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
7 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
19 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
10 Jake Tsakalidis 
*16 Hakim Warrick(+)*


----------



## bbasok

23 Pau Gasol
23 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
7 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
19 Mike Miller
*13 Lawrence Roberts(+)*
13 Damon Stoudamire
*9 Jake Tsakalidis (-)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

23 Pau Gasol
23 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*6 Dahntay Jones (-)*
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
19 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*10 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

23 Pau Gasol
24 Rudy Gay (+)
12 Alexander Johnson
6 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
19 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

24 Pau Gasol (+)
24 Rudy Gay 
12 Alexander Johnson
6 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
12 Kyle Lowry
19 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis 
15 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## piri

25 Pau Gasol (+)
24 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
6 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry(-)
19 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

25 Pau Gasol 
24 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*5 Dahntay Jones(-)*
12 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry
*20 Mike Miller(+)*
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Dumpy

25 Pau Gasol 
24 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*4 Dahntay Jones(-)*
12 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*10 Jake Tsakalidis(+)*
15 Hakim Warrick

!!!! Tsakamania !!!!


----------



## Zuca

25 Pau Gasol 
24 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*3 Dahntay Jones(-)*
12 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*11 Jake Tsakalidis(+)*
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

25 Pau Gasol 
*25 Rudy Gay(+)*
12 Alexander Johnson
*2 Dahntay Jones(-)*
12 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
11 Jake Tsakalidis
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

26 Pau Gasol (+)
25 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
2 Dahntay Jones
12 Eddie Jones
10 Kyle Lowry(-)
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
11 Jake Tsakalidis
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

26 Pau Gasol
25 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*1 Dahntay Jones (-)*
12 Eddie Jones
10 Kyle Lowry
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*12 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

27 Pau Gasol(+)
25 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
1 Dahntay Jones 
12 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry(-)
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
12 Jake Tsakalidis 
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

26 Pau Gasol
25 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
1 Dahntay Jones 
12 Eddie Jones
*11 Kyle Lowry (+)*
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
*12 Damon Stoudamire (-)*
12 Jake Tsakalidis 
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

26 Pau Gasol
26 Rudy Gay (+)
12 Alexander Johnson
*0 Dahntay Jones (-)* _- rest in peace_
12 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry 
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
12 Jake Tsakalidis 
15 Hakim Warrick

A few things are clear. Rudy Gay and Pau Gasol are at the top of this team, the most talented players on the roster, the only two key components that could fuel a championship run. Jake Tsakalidis will obviously go soon :biggrin: , and I wonder if Lawrence Roberts, Kyle Lowry, Alexander Johnson and Hakim Warrick shouldn't follow him up at the bar :cheers: and leave the hardwood for the _real _ players.


----------



## bbasok

*27 Pau Gasol (+)*
26 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
12 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry 
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*11 Jake Tsakalidis (-)*
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

29 Pau Gasol (+)
26 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
12 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry(-)
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
11 Jake Tsakalidis 
15 Hakim Warrick

Hey! Lowry was added two points in a row 4 posts above, so I correct the mistake. And Gasol Not added. I think that we post at the same time.


----------



## Zuca

29 Pau Gasol
26 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*11 Eddie Jones (-)*
9 Kyle Lowry
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*12 Jake Tsakalidis (+)* 
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

29 Pau Gasol
26 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
11 Eddie Jones 
9 Kyle Lowry
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
11 Jake Tsakalidis (-) 
16 Hakim Warrick(+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

29 Pau Gasol
27 Rudy Gay(+)
12 Alexander Johnson
11 Eddie Jones 
9 Kyle Lowry
20 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
10 Jake Tsakalidis (-) 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

29 Pau Gasol
27 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
11 Eddie Jones 
9 Kyle Lowry
*21 Mike Miller(+)*
13 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*9 Jake Tsakalidis (-) * 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Dumpy

29 Pau Gasol
27 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*10 Eddie Jones (-)*
9 Kyle Lowry
21 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*10 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick

oh no you don't.


----------



## Zuca

29 Pau Gasol
27 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*9 Eddie Jones (-)*
9 Kyle Lowry
21 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*11 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

29 Pau Gasol
27 Rudy Gay
13 Alexander Johnson (+)
9 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry
21 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
10 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

29 Pau Gasol
27 Rudy Gay
13 Alexander Johnson 
9 Eddie Jones
*10 Kyle Lowry (+)*
21 Mike Miller
*12 Lawrence Roberts (-)*
12 Damon Stoudamire
10 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

*30 Pau Gasol (+)*
27 Rudy Gay
13 Alexander Johnson 
9 Eddie Jones
10 Kyle Lowry
21 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*9 Jake Tsakalidis (-)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

30 Pau Gasol 
27 Rudy Gay
13 Alexander Johnson 
*8 Eddie Jones (-)*
10 Kyle Lowry
21 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*10 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

30 Pau Gasol 
27 Rudy Gay (+)
13 Alexander Johnson 
8 Eddie Jones
10 Kyle Lowry
21 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
9 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Saint Baller

30 Pau Gasol
*28 Rudy Gay (+)*
13 Alexander Johnson
8 Eddie Jones
10 Kyle Lowry
21 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*8 Jake Tsakalidis (-)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

30 Pau Gasol
28 Rudy Gay 
13 Alexander Johnson
*7 Eddie Jones (-)*
10 Kyle Lowry
21 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*9 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

30 Pau Gasol
28 Rudy Gay
13 Alexander Johnson
7 Eddie Jones 
10 Kyle Lowry
22 Mike Miller (+)
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
8 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

30 Pau Gasol
28 Rudy Gay
13 Alexander Johnson
*6 Eddie Jones (-)* 
10 Kyle Lowry
22 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
*9 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

30 Pau Gasol
28 Rudy Gay
13 Alexander Johnson
6 Eddie Jones
10 Kyle Lowry
22 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts (+)
12 Damon Stoudamire
8 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

30 Pau Gasol
28 Rudy Gay
13 Alexander Johnson
6 Eddie Jones
10 Kyle Lowry
23 Mike Miller(+)
13 Lawrence Roberts 
12 Damon Stoudamire
7 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

30 Pau Gasol
28 Rudy Gay
13 Alexander Johnson
7 Eddie Jones (+)
10 Kyle Lowry
23 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts 
12 Damon Stoudamire
6 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

31 Pau Gasol (+)
28 Rudy Gay
13 Alexander Johnson
7 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry(-)
23 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
12 Damon Stoudamire
6 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

31 Pau Gasol (+)
28 Rudy Gay
13 Alexander Johnson
7 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry
23 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts*
13 Damon Stoudamire(+)*
*5 Jake Tsakalidis (-)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

31 Pau Gasol
28 Rudy Gay
13 Alexander Johnson
*6 Eddie Jones (-)*
9 Kyle Lowry
23 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*6 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

31 Pau Gasol
29 Rudy Gay (+)
13 Alexander Johnson
6 Eddie Jones 
9 Kyle Lowry
23 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
5 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

31 Pau Gasol
29 Rudy Gay 
13 Alexander Johnson
6 Eddie Jones 
9 Kyle Lowry
24 Mike Miller(+)
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
4 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

32 Pau Gasol(+)
29 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson(-)
6 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry
24 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
4 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

32 Pau Gasol
29 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*5 Eddie Jones (-)*
9 Kyle Lowry
24 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*5 Jake Tsakalidis (+)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

*31 Pau Gasol (-)*
29 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
5 Eddie Jones 
*10 Kyle Lowry (+)*
24 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
5 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

32 Pau Gasol (+)
29 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
5 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry (-)
24 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
5 Jake Tsakalidis
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

32 Pau Gasol 
30 Rudy Gay (+)
12 Alexander Johnson
5 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry 
24 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
4 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

32 Pau Gasol 
30 Rudy Gay 
12 Alexander Johnson
5 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry 
25 Mike Miller(+)
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
3 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

32 Pau Gasol 
30 Rudy Gay 
12 Alexander Johnson
5 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry 
*26 Mike Miller(+)*
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*2 Jake Tsakalidis (-)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

31 Pau Gasol (-)
31 Rudy Gay (+)
12 Alexander Johnson
5 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry 
26 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
2 Jake Tsakalidis 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

32 Pau Gasol (+)
31 Rudy Gay 
11 Alexander Johnson(-)
5 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry
26 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
2 Jake Tsakalidis
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

32 Pau Gasol 
32 Rudy Gay (+)
11 Alexander Johnson
5 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry
26 Mike Miller 
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
1 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

32 Pau Gasol
32 Rudy Gay
11 Alexander Johnson
5 Eddie Jones
9 Kyle Lowry
27 Mike Miller (+)
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
0 Jake Tsakalidis (-)
16 Hakim Warrick

Jake has stunk up the place in the preseason. Get out of here.


----------



## Guest

32 Pau Gasol
32 Rudy Gay
*10 Alexander Johnson (-)*
5 Eddie Jones 
9 Kyle Lowry
27 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*17 Hakim Warrick (+)*

Jake has stunk up the place in the preseason. Get out of here.


----------



## Zuca

32 Pau Gasol
32 Rudy Gay
10 Alexander Johnson 
*4 Eddie Jones (-)
10 Kyle Lowry (+)*
27 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

32 Pau Gasol
32 Rudy Gay
11 Alexander Johnson (+)
4 Eddie Jones 
10 Kyle Lowry 
27 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
16 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## pup2plywif

32 Pau Gasol
32 Rudy Gay
11 Alexander Johnson 
3 Eddie Jones (-)
10 Kyle Lowry 
28 Mike Miller(+)
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

32 Pau Gasol
33 Rudy Gay(+)
11 Alexander Johnson 
2 Eddie Jones (-)
10 Kyle Lowry 
28 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

32 Pau Gasol
33 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson (+)
2 Eddie Jones
10 Kyle Lowry
28 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
15 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bbasok

32 Pau Gasol
33 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*1 Eddie Jones (-)*
*11 Kyle Lowry (+)*
28 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

32 Pau Gasol
*32 Rudy Gay (-)*
12 Alexander Johnson
*2 Eddie Jones (+)*
11 Kyle Lowry 
28 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

32 Pau Gasol
32 Rudy Gay 
*12 Alexander Johnson(+)*
2 Eddie Jones 
11 Kyle Lowry 
28 Mike Miller
*12 Lawrence Roberts(-)*
13 Damon Stoudamire
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

32 Pau Gasol
32 Rudy Gay 
*12 Alexander Johnson (+)
1 Eddie Jones (-)* - Sorry Rawse, but it seems like your guy is the next one!
11 Kyle Lowry 
28 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Guest

32 Pau Gasol (-)
*31 Rudy Gay *
12 Alexander Johnson
1 Eddie Jones 
11 Kyle Lowry 
28 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*16 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

32 Pau Gasol 
*32 Rudy Gay (+)*
12 Alexander Johnson
1 Eddie Jones 
11 Kyle Lowry 
28 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
*15 Hakim Warrick (-)*


----------



## piri

33 Pau Gasol(+)
31 Rudy Gay (-)
12 Alexander Johnson
1 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry
28 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

32 Pau Gasol(-)
32 Rudy Gay (+)
12 Alexander Johnson
1 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry
28 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

Zuca said:


> Sorry Rawse, but it seems like your guy is the next one!


This is sarcastic, right? :laugh:


----------



## piri

33 Pau Gasol(+)
31 Rudy Gay (-)
12 Alexander Johnson
1 Eddie Jones
11 Kyle Lowry
28 Mike Miller
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
15 Hakim Warrick

Rudyculous, we can begin the final battle right now, or we can eliminate some other players. What do you prefer?


----------



## Rudiculous

piri said:


> Rudyculous, we can begin the final battle right now, or we can eliminate some other players. What do you prefer?


The plan was to let you go on with your elimination and let me sneak in and take a shot at you :angel:


----------



## pup2plywif

33 Pau Gasol
31 Rudy Gay 
12 Alexander Johnson
0 Eddie Jones(-) bye eddie
11 Kyle Lowry
29 Mike Miller(+)
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## JuX

33 Pau Gasol
31 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
11 Kyle Lowry
28 Mike Miller(-)
12 Lawrence Roberts
13 Damon Stoudamire
16 Hakim Warrick (+)


----------



## bbasok

33 Pau Gasol
31 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
*12 Kyle Lowry(+)*
28 Mike Miller
*11 Lawrence Roberts(-)*
13 Damon Stoudamire
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

Rawse said:


> This is sarcastic, right? :laugh:


Yes! :biggrin: 



33 Pau Gasol
31 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
12 Kyle Lowry
28 Mike Miller
*12 Lawrence Roberts (+)
12 Damon Stoudamire (-)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

33 Pau Gasol
31 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
12 Kyle Lowry
29 Mike Miller (+)
11 Lawrence Roberts (-)
12 Damon Stoudamire 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

33 Pau Gasol
31 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
12 Kyle Lowry
*30 Mike Miller (+)
10 Lawrence Roberts (-)*
12 Damon Stoudamire 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

*32 Pau Gasol (-)*
31 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
12 Kyle Lowry
30 Mike Miller 
10 Lawrence Roberts 
12 Damon Stoudamire 
*17 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## Zuca

32 Pau Gasol 
31 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
12 Kyle Lowry
30 Mike Miller 
*11 Lawrence Roberts (+) 
11 Damon Stoudamire (-)* 
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

32 Pau Gasol 
31 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
12 Kyle Lowry
30 Mike Miller 
11 Lawrence Roberts 
12 Damon Stoudamire (+) 
16 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## Zuca

32 Pau Gasol 
31 Rudy Gay
12 Alexander Johnson
12 Kyle Lowry
30 Mike Miller 
*12 Lawrence Roberts (+)
11 Damon Stoudamire (-)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

32 Pau Gasol 
*32 Rudy Gay (+)*
*11 Alexander Johnson (-)*
12 Kyle Lowry
30 Mike Miller 
12 Lawrence Roberts
11 Damon Stoudamire
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

32 Pau Gasol 
32 Rudy Gay
11 Alexander Johnson
12 Kyle Lowry
30 Mike Miller 
*13 Lawrence Roberts (+)
10 Damon Stoudamire (-)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

32 Pau Gasol 
32 Rudy Gay
11 Alexander Johnson
12 Kyle Lowry
31 Mike Miller (+)
13 Lawrence Roberts 
9 Damon Stoudamire (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

32 Pau Gasol 
33 Rudy Gay (+)
11 Alexander Johnson
11 Kyle Lowry (-)
31 Mike Miller 
13 Lawrence Roberts 
9 Damon Stoudamire 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

32 Pau Gasol 
33 Rudy Gay 
11 Alexander Johnson
11 Kyle Lowry 
31 Mike Miller 
13 Lawrence Roberts 
*8 Damon Stoudamire (-) 
17 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## bbasok

32 Pau Gasol 
33 Rudy Gay 
*10 Alexander Johnson (-) * 
11 Kyle Lowry 
31 Mike Miller 
*14 Lawrence Roberts (+)*
8 Damon Stoudamire
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

32 Pau Gasol 
34 Rudy Gay (+)
9 Alexander Johnson (-) 
11 Kyle Lowry 
31 Mike Miller 
14 Lawrence Roberts 
8 Damon Stoudamire
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

32 Pau Gasol 
34 Rudy Gay
*10 Alexander Johnson (+)*
11 Kyle Lowry 
31 Mike Miller 
14 Lawrence Roberts 
*7 Damon Stoudamire (-)*
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

32 Pau Gasol 
35 Rudy Gay (+)
10 Alexander Johnson 
11 Kyle Lowry 
30 Mike Miller (-)
14 Lawrence Roberts 
7 Damon Stoudamire 
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*33 Pau Gasol * (+)
35 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson 
*10 Kyle Lowry * (-)
30 Mike Miller 
14 Lawrence Roberts 
7 Damon Stoudamire 
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

34 Pau Gasol (+)
35 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson 
9 Kyle Lowry (-)
30 Mike Miller 
14 Lawrence Roberts 
7 Damon Stoudamire 
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

34 Pau Gasol 
36 Rudy Gay (+)
10 Alexander Johnson 
9 Kyle Lowry 
29 Mike Miller (-)
14 Lawrence Roberts 
7 Damon Stoudamire 
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

34 Pau Gasol 
36 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson 
9 Kyle Lowry 
29 Mike Miller 
15 Lawrence Roberts (+)
6 Damon Stoudamire (-)
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

34 Pau Gasol 
36 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson 
9 Kyle Lowry 
29 Mike Miller 
*16 Lawrence Roberts (+)
5 Damon Stoudamire (-)*
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

34 Pau Gasol 
36 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson 
*10 Kyle Lowry (+)* 
29 Mike Miller 
16 Lawrence Roberts
*4 Damon Stoudamire (-)*
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

34 Pau Gasol 
37 Rudy Gay (+)
10 Alexander Johnson 
10 Kyle Lowry 
29 Mike Miller 
16 Lawrence Roberts
4 Damon Stoudamire 
16 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## piri

35 Pau Gasol (+)
37 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson 
9 Kyle Lowry (-)
29 Mike Miller 
16 Lawrence Roberts
4 Damon Stoudamire 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

35 Pau Gasol 
38 Rudy Gay (+)
10 Alexander Johnson 
9 Kyle Lowry 
29 Mike Miller 
16 Lawrence Roberts
3 Damon Stoudamire (-)
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

36 Pau Gasol (+)
38 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
8 Kyle Lowry (-)
29 Mike Miller
16 Lawrence Roberts
3 Damon Stoudamire 
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

36 Pau Gasol
38 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
*9 Kyle Lowry (+)*
29 Mike Miller
16 Lawrence Roberts
*2 Damon Stoudamire (-)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

36 Pau Gasol
39 Rudy Gay (+)
10 Alexander Johnson
9 Kyle Lowry 
29 Mike Miller
16 Lawrence Roberts
2 Damon Stoudamire 
15 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## pup2plywif

36 Pau Gasol
39 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
9 Kyle Lowry 
30 Mike Miller(+)
16 Lawrence Roberts
1 Damon Stoudamire (-)
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

37 Pau Gasol(+)
39 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
8 Kyle Lowry (-)
30 Mike Miller
16 Lawrence Roberts
1 Damon Stoudamire 
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

37 Pau Gasol
*40 Rudy Gay (+)*
10 Alexander Johnson
8 Kyle Lowry 
30 Mike Miller
16 Lawrence Roberts
*0 Damon Stoudamire (-)* - so long Mighty Mouse
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

38 Pau Gasol (+)
40 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
7 Kyle Lowry (-)
30 Mike Miller
16 Lawrence Roberts
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*39 Pau Gasol * (+)
40 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
7 Kyle Lowry 
30 Mike Miller
*15 Lawrence Roberts* (-)
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

*40 Pau Gasol (+)*
40 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
7 Kyle Lowry 
30 Mike Miller
15 Lawrence Roberts
*14 Hakim Warrick (-)*

btw thanks for making this a sticky thread


----------



## bruindre

*Grizzlies Survivor!*

*41 Pau Gasol* (+)
40 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
7 Kyle Lowry 
30 Mike Miller
*14 Lawrence Roberts* (-)
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

42 Pau Gasol (+)
40 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
6 Kyle Lowry (-)
30 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts 
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

42 Pau Gasol 
41 Rudy Gay (+)
10 Alexander Johnson
6 Kyle Lowry 
30 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts 
13 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## piri

43 Pau Gasol(+)
41 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
5 Kyle Lowry(-)
30 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

43 Pau Gasol
42 Rudy Gay (+)
10 Alexander Johnson
5 Kyle Lowry
30 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
12 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## piri

44 Pau Gasol(+)
42 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
4 Kyle Lowry(-)
30 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*45 Pau Gasol * (+)
42 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
*3 Kyle Lowry* (-)
30 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

45 Pau Gasol 
42 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
2 Kyle Lowry (-)
31 Mike Miller(+)
14 Lawrence Roberts
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

*44 Pau Gasol (-)*
42 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
*3 Kyle Lowry (+)*
31 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

45 Pau Gasol (+)
42 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
2 Kyle Lowry (-)
31 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

*44 Pau Gasol (-)* 
42 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
2 Kyle Lowry 
31 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
*13 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## Zuca

*43 Pau Gasol (-)* 
42 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson
*3 Kyle Lowry (+)*
31 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

43 Pau Gasol 
43 Rudy Gay (+)
9 Alexander Johnson(-)
3 Kyle Lowry 
31 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

*42 Pau Gasol (-)* 
43 Rudy Gay
*10 Alexander Johnson (+)*
3 Kyle Lowry 
31 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

42 Pau Gasol 
44 Rudy Gay (+)
10 Alexander Johnson 
2 Kyle Lowry (-)
31 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*43 Pau Gasol * (+) 
44 Rudy Gay 
10 Alexander Johnson 
*1 Kyle Lowry* (-)
31 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

43 Pau Gasol 
45 Rudy Gay (+)
10 Alexander Johnson 
*0 Kyle Lowry (-) ...a little disappointed by his preseason performance, he has to go!*31 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

When it has come down to two players I suggest creating a poll.


----------



## crazyfan

43 Pau Gasol 
*44 Rudy Gay (-)*
10 Alexander Johnson 
31 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
*14 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## pup2plywif

43 Pau Gasol 
44 Rudy Gay 
9 Alexander Johnson (-)
32 Mike Miller(+)
14 Lawrence Roberts
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*44 Pau Gasol * (+)
44 Rudy Gay 
*8 Alexander Johnson* (-)
32 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

45 Pau Gasol (+)
44 Rudy Gay
7 Alexander Johnson (-)
32 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*Grizzlies Survivor*

*46 Pau Gasol * (+)
44 Rudy Gay
*6 Alexander Johnson* (-)
32 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*Grizzlies Survivor*

*47 Pau Gasol * (+)
44 Rudy Gay
*5 Alexander Johnson* (-)
32 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

48 Pau Gasol (+)
44 Rudy Gay
4 Alexander Johnson (-)
32 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

48 Pau Gasol 
45 Rudy Gay(+)
3 Alexander Johnson (-)
32 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

48 Pau Gasol 
46 Rudy Gay(+)
2 Alexander Johnson (-)
32 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

48 Pau Gasol 
46 Rudy Gay
1 Alexander Johnson (-)
33 Mike Miller(+)
14 Lawrence Roberts
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*Grizzlies' Survivor*

*49 Pau Gasol * (+)
46 Rudy Gay
*0 Alexander Johnson * (-)
33 Mike Miller
14 Lawrence Roberts
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

50 Pau Gasol (+)
46 Rudy Gay
33 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts (-)
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

50 Pau Gasol 
47 Rudy Gay(+)
33 Mike Miller
13 Lawrence Roberts 
13 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## bruindre

*51 Pau Gasol * (+)
47 Rudy Gay
33 Mike Miller
*12 Lawrence Roberts* (-)
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

51 Pau Gasol 
47 Rudy Gay
34 Mike Miller(+)
11 Lawrence Roberts (-)
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

52 Pau Gasol(+)
47 Rudy Gay
34 Mike Miller
10 Lawrence Roberts (-)
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

52 Pau Gasol
47 Rudy Gay
*35 Mike Miller(+)
9 Lawrence Roberts (-)*
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

52 Pau Gasol
48 Rudy Gay(+)
35 Mike Miller
9 Lawrence Roberts 
12 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## bruindre

*53 Pau Gasol * (+)
48 Rudy Gay
35 Mike Miller
*8 Lawrence Roberts* (-)
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

54 Pau Gasol (+)
48 Rudy Gay
35 Mike Miller
7 Lawrence Roberts (-)
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*55 Pau Gasol* (+)
48 Rudy Gay
35 Mike Miller
*6 Lawrence Roberts* (-)
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

56 Pau Gasol (+)
48 Rudy Gay
35 Mike Miller
5 Lawrence Roberts (-)
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*Grizzlies Survivor!*

*57 Pau Gasol* (+)
48 Rudy Gay
35 Mike Miller
*4 Lawrence Roberts* (-)
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

*58 Pau Gasol (+)*
48 Rudy Gay
35 Mike Miller
*3 Lawrence Roberts (-)*
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

59 Pau Gasol (+)
48 Rudy Gay
35 Mike Miller
2 Lawrence Roberts (-)
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

59 Pau Gasol 
49 Rudy Gay(+)
34 Mike Miller(-)
2 Lawrence Roberts 
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

60 Pau Gasol(+)
49 Rudy Gay
34 Mike Miller
1 Lawrence Roberts(-)
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

60 Pau Gasol
50 Rudy Gay(+)
34 Mike Miller
0 Lawrence Roberts(-)
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*61 Pau Gasol * (+)
50 Rudy Gay
*33 Mike Miller* (-)
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## pup2plywif

62 Pau Gasol (+)
50 Rudy Gay
33 Mike Miller 
11 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## bbasok

62 Pau Gasol 
*51 Rudy Gay(+)*
33 Mike Miller 
*10 Hakim Warrick(-)*


----------



## bruindre

*62 Pau Gasol * (+)
51 Rudy Gay
*33 Mike Miller * (-)
10 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

63 Pau Gasol (+)
51 Rudy Gay
33 Mike Miller 
9 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## bruindre

63 Pau Gasol 
51 Rudy Gay
*32 Mike Miller* (-)
*10 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*62 Pau Gasol (-)* 
51 Rudy Gay
32 Mike Miller
*11 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## bruindre

62 Pau Gasol 
51 Rudy Gay
*31 Mike Miller* (-)
*12 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## bbasok

62 Pau Gasol 
51 Rudy Gay
32 Mike Miller (+)
11 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## pup2plywif

62 Pau Gasol 
51 Rudy Gay
33 Mike Miller (+)
10 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

62 Pau Gasol 
52 Rudy Gay(+)
33 Mike Miller 
09 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

62 Pau Gasol 
52 Rudy Gay
*32 Mike Miller* (-)
*10 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## piri

63 Pau Gasol (+)
52 Rudy Gay
32 Mike Miller 
9 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

63 Pau Gasol 
52 Rudy Gay
*31 Mike Miller *(-)
*10 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## pup2plywif

63 Pau Gasol 
53 Rudy Gay(+)
31 Mike Miller 
9 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## Zuca

*62 Pau Gasol (-)*
53 Rudy Gay
31 Mike Miller 
*10 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

62 Pau Gasol 
54 Rudy Gay(+)
30 Mike Miller (-)
10 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

63 Pau Gasol (+)
54 Rudy Gay
30 Mike Miller 
9 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Rudiculous

63 Pau Gasol 
55 Rudy Gay(+)
30 Mike Miller 
8 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## bruindre

63 Pau Gasol 
55 Rudy Gay
*29 Mike Miller* (-)
*9 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## pup2plywif

63 Pau Gasol 
55 Rudy Gay
30 Mike Miller (+)
8 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bbasok

63 Pau Gasol 
*56 Rudy Gay(+)*
30 Mike Miller 
*7 Hakim Warrick (-)*


----------



## bruindre

63 Pau Gasol 
56 Rudy Gay 
*29 Mike Miller* (-)
*8 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

63 Pau Gasol 
57 Rudy Gay (+)
28 Mike Miller (-)
8 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

63 Pau Gasol 
58 Rudy Gay (+)
27 Mike Miller (-)
8 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

63 Pau Gasol 
58 Rudy Gay 
*26 Mike Miller* (-)
*9 Hakim Warrick *(+)


----------



## crazyfan

*62 Pau Gasol (-)*
58 Rudy Gay 
26 Mike Miller
*10 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## pup2plywif

63 Pau Gasol (+)
58 Rudy Gay 
26 Mike Miller
9 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bbasok

63 Pau Gasol
58 Rudy Gay 
*27 Mike Miller (+)
8 Hakim Warrick (-)*


----------



## piri

64 Pau Gasol(+)
58 Rudy Gay 
27 Mike Miller 
7 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

64 Pau Gasol
59 Rudy Gay (+)
26 Mike Miller (-)
7 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

65 Pau Gasol(+)
59 Rudy Gay 
26 Mike Miller 
6 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## bbasok

65 Pau Gasol
*60 Rudy Gay (+)*
26 Mike Miller 
*5 Hakim Warrick(-)*


----------



## pup2plywif

65 Pau Gasol
61 Rudy Gay (+)
26 Mike Miller 
4 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## bruindre

65 Pau Gasol
*62 Rudy Gay* (+)
*25 Mike Miller* (-)
4 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

65 Pau Gasol
62 Rudy Gay
24 Mike Miller (-)
5 Hakim Warrick (+)

Boo. What happened to Lowry?


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

65 Pau Gasol
63 Rudy Gay (+)
23 Mike Miller (-)
5 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

65 Pau Gasol
*64 Rudy Gay* (+)
*22 Mike Miller* (-)
5 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

65 Pau Gasol
*65 Rudy Gay (+)
21 Mike Miller (-)*
5 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

66 Pau Gasol(+)
64 Rudy Gay (-)
21 Mike Miller 
5 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

66 Pau Gasol
*65 Rudy Gay (+)
20 Mike Miller (-)*
5 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

66 Pau Gasol
65 Rudy Gay 
*19 Mike Miller *(-)
*6 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## pup2plywif

66 Pau Gasol
66 Rudy Gay(+) 
19 Mike Miller 
5 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## piri

67 Pau Gasol(+)
65 Rudy Gay (-)
19 Mike Miller 
5 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

67 Pau Gasol(-)
65 Rudy Gay (+)
19 Mike Miller 
5 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

68 Pau Gasol(+)
64 Rudy Gay (-)
19 Mike Miller 
5 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

68 Pau Gasol
64 Rudy Gay 
*18 Mike Miller *(-)
*6 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## bbasok

68 Pau Gasol
*65 Rudy Gay (+)
17 Mike Miller (-)*
6 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

69 Pau Gasol(+)
64 Rudy Gay (-)
17 Mike Miller 
6 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

68 Pau Gasol(-)
65 Rudy Gay (+)
17 Mike Miller 
6 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

68 Pau Gasol
65 Rudy Gay 
*16 Mike Miller* (-)
*7 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*67 Pau Gasol (-)*
65 Rudy Gay 
*18 Mike Miller (+)* 
6 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

I think crazyfan ignored my last vote. 

So, considering the last two votes, the counts should be:

67 Pau Gasol 
65 Rudy Gay 
17 Mike Miller 
7 Hakim Warrick

And with my vote....

67 Pau Gasol 
65 Rudy Gay 
*16 Mike Miller* (-)
*8 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

67 Pau Gasol 
66 Rudy Gay (+)
15 Mike Miller (-)
8 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

67 Pau Gasol 
66 Rudy Gay 
*14 Mike Miller* (-)
*9 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## bbasok

67 Pau Gasol 
*67 Rudy Gay (+)
13 Mike Miller (-)*
9 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

68 Pau Gasol (+)
65 Rudy Gay (-)
13 Mike Miller 
9 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

67 Pau Gasol (-)
66 Rudy Gay (+)
13 Mike Miller 
9 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

68 Pau Gasol (+)
65 Rudy Gay (-)
13 Mike Miller 
9 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

68 Pau Gasol 
65 Rudy Gay 
*12 Mike Miller* (-)
*10 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*67 Pau Gasol (-)* 
65 Rudy Gay 
12 Mike Miller
*11 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## bruindre

67 Pau Gasol 
65 Rudy Gay 
*11 Mike Miller* (-)
*12 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## Zuca

*66 Pau Gasol (-)*
65 Rudy Gay 
*12 Mike Miller (+)*
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

67 Pau Gasol (+)
64 Rudy Gay (-)
12 Mike Miller 
12 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

67 Pau Gasol 
64 Rudy Gay 
*11 Mike Miller* (-)
*13 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## piri

68 Pau Gasol (+)
63 Rudy Gay (-)
11 Mike Miller 
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

68 Pau Gasol 
63 Rudy Gay 
*10 Mike Miller* (-)
*14 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## Zuca

*67 Pau Gasol (-)*
63 Rudy Gay 
*11 Mike Miller (+)*
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

67 Pau Gasol
*64 Rudy Gay (+)
10 Mike Miller (-)*
14 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

67 Pau Gasol
64 Rudy Gay 
*9 Mike Miller* (-)
*15 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## piri

68 Pau Gasol(+)
63 Rudy Gay (-)
9 Mike Miller 
15 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

68 Pau Gasol
63 Rudy Gay 
8 Mike Miller (-)
16 Hakim Warrick (+)



and piri: you wouldn't consider an Olympic Championship = a World Championship? (like the sig, but curious about the truth to it).


----------



## bbasok

68 Pau Gasol
*64 Rudy Gay (+)
7 Mike Miller (-)*
16 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

69 Pau Gasol(+)
63 Rudy Gay (-)
7 Mike Miller 
16 Hakim Warrick


The champion of the nba is not called olimpic champio, Miami yes.  And Miami has not won the world championship.

I can't discuss if olimpics are better or not than world championship, and I don't want to talk against olimpics.


----------



## bruindre

69 Pau Gasol
63 Rudy Gay 
6 Mike Miller (-)
17 Hakim Warrick (+)




piri said:


> The champion of the nba is not called olimpic champio, Miami yes.  And Miami has not won the world championship.
> 
> I can't discuss if olimpics are better or not than world championship, and I don't want to talk against olimpics.


Agreed - NBA Champs does NOT equal World Champs (except in 'club sport' maybe--if so, challenge 'champs' of other leagues around the world).

Curious, though, about your point of World Championships vs. Olympics, since a lot of Americans hold the Olympic games (with regards to basketball) in higher esteem than the World Championships.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

66 Pau Gasol (-)
65 Rudy Gay (+)
11 Mike Miller 
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

65 Pau Gasol (-)
66 Rudy Gay (+)
11 Mike Miller 
13 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

Kapitalistsvin said:


> 66 Pau Gasol (-)
> 65 Rudy Gay (+)
> 11 Mike Miller
> 13 Hakim Warrick


How could be 69 - 1 66?

The correct should be At this point 

67 Pau Gasol
65 Rudy Gay
6 Mike Miller
17 Hakim Warrick

And With My vote:

68 Pau Gasol (+)
64 Rudy Gay (-)
6 Mike Miller
17 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

68 Pau Gasol 
64 Rudy Gay 
*5 Mike Miller* (-)
*18 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*67 Pau Gasol (-)*
64 Rudy Gay 
5 Mike Miller
*19 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## piri

68 Pau Gasol (+)
63 Rudy Gay (-)
5 Mike Miller
19 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

68 Pau Gasol 
63 Rudy Gay 
*4 Mike Miller* (-)
*20 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## bbasok

68 Pau Gasol 
63 Rudy Gay 
*3 Mike Miller (-)
21 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

67 Pau Gasol (-)
64 Rudy Gay (+)
3 Mike Miller 
21 Hakim Warrick


Hey, my bad - I messed that one up...


----------



## piri

68 Pau Gasol (+)
63 Rudy Gay (-)
3 Mike Miller 
21 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

68 Pau Gasol 
63 Rudy Gay 
*2 Mike Miller* (-)
*22 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## piri

69 Pau Gasol (+)
62 Rudy Gay (-)
2 Mike Miller 
22 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*70 Pau Gasol* (+)
*61 Rudy Gay* (-)
2 Mike Miller 
22 Hakim Warrick

Can we bring back Chucky Atkins for an 'honorable mention' for that 2nd half vs. Sacramento?


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

68 Pau Gasol (-)
63 Rudy Gay (+)
2 Mike Miller 
22 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

Kapitalistsvin ignored my last vote--including that, the count should be (with my vote _this _time):

*70 Pau Gasol* (+)
*61 Rudy Gay* (-)
2 Mike Miller 
22 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

71 Pau Gasol (+)
60 Rudy Gay (-)
2 Mike Miller 
22 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

70 Pau Gasol (-)
61 Rudy Gay (+)
2 Mike Miller 
22 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

70 Pau Gasol 
61 Rudy Gay 
*1 Mike Miller *(-)
*23 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## piri

71 Pau Gasol (+)
60 Rudy Gay (-)
1 Mike Miller 
23 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

71 Pau Gasol 
60 Rudy Gay 
*0 Mike Miller* (-)
*24 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## bbasok

71 Pau Gasol 
*61 Rudy Gay (+)
23 Hakim Warrick (-)*


----------



## Zuca

*70 Pau Gasol (-)*
61 Rudy Gay
*24 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*69 Pau Gasol (-)
62 Rudy Gay (+)*
24 Hakim Warrick


----------



## piri

70 Pau Gasol (+)
61 Rudy Gay (-)
24 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

71 Pau Gasol 
61 Rudy Gay (+)
23 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## piri

72 Pau Gasol (+)
60 Rudy Gay (-)
23 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

72 Pau Gasol 
61 Rudy Gay (+)
22 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## crazyfan

*71 Pau Gasol (-)
62 Rudy Gay (+)*
22 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*70 Pau Gasol* (-)
62 Rudy Gay 
*23 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## piri

71 Pau Gasol (+)
61 Rudy Gay (-)
23 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

70 Pau Gasol (-)
62 Rudy Gay (+)
23 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Rudiculous

69 Pau Gasol (-)
63 Rudy Gay (+)
23 Hakim Warrick


----------



## GNG

Hakim deserves another point tonight.

I think if we did this again, Lowry could very well win..

69 Pau Gasol
62 Rudy Gay (-)
24 Hakim Warrick (+)


----------



## bruindre

*68 Pau Gasol* (-)
62 Rudy Gay 
*25 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## bbasok

67 Pau Gasol (-)
62 Rudy Gay 
26 Hakim Warrick (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Grizzlies Survivor!*

*66 Pau Gasol* (-)
62 Rudy Gay
*27 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## piri

67 Pau Gasol (+)
61 Rudy Gay(-)
27 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

67 Pau Gasol 
62 Rudy Gay (+)
26 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

67 Pau Gasol 
*61 Rudy Gay* (-)
*27 Hakim Warrick *(+)


----------



## bbasok

*66 Pau Gasol (-)
61 Rudy Gay 
28 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## bruindre

66 Pau Gasol 
*60 Rudy Gay* (-)
*29 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## piri

67 Pau Gasol (+)
59 Rudy Gay (-)
29 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

67 Pau Gasol 
60 Rudy Gay (+)
28 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## crazyfan

67 Pau Gasol 
*61 Rudy Gay (+)
27 Hakim Warrick(-)*


----------



## Rudiculous

67 Pau Gasol 
62 Rudy Gay (+)
26 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## X-Factor

67 Pau Gasol
63 Rudy Gay (+)
25 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Zuca

*66 Pau Gasol (-)*
63 Rudy Gay
*26 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## Rudiculous

66 Pau Gasol
64 Rudy Gay (+)
25 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## piri

67 Pau Gasol(+)
63 Rudy Gay (-)
25 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

67 Pau Gasol
64 Rudy Gay (+)
24 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bbasok

67 Pau Gasol
*63 Rudy Gay (-)
25 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## piri

68 Pau Gasol(+)
62 Rudy Gay (-)
25 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

68 Pau Gasol
63 Rudy Gay (+)
24 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Rudiculous

68 Pau Gasol
64 Rudy Gay (+)
23 Hakim Warrick(-)

How can you want Warrick above Gay. I think his play is very limited. Gay has much more potential. Obviously Gasol is the franchise player, but Warrick sure aint the second best.


----------



## bruindre

*67 Pau Gasol *(-)
64 Rudy Gay 
*24 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## bbasok

*66 Pau Gasol (-)*
64 Rudy Gay 
*25 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## piri

67 Pau Gasol (+)
63 Rudy Gay (-)
25 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*66 Pau Gasol *(-)
63 Rudy Gay 
*26 Hakim Warrick *(+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

66 Pau Gasol 
64 Rudy Gay (+)
25 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

66 Pau Gasol 
65 Rudy Gay (+)
24 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

*65 Pau Gasol* (-)
65 Rudy Gay 
*25 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## Rudiculous

65 Pau Gasol
66 Rudy Gay (+)
24 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

*64 Pau Gasol *(-)
66 Rudy Gay 
*25 Hakim Warrick *(+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

64 Pau Gasol 
67 Rudy Gay (+)
24 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## Rudiculous

64 Pau Gasol 
68 Rudy Gay (+)
23 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

*63 Pau Gasol *(-)
68 Rudy Gay
*24 Hakim Warrick *(+)


----------



## piri

64 Pau Gasol (+)
67 Rudy Gay (-)
24 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

64 Pau Gasol
68 Rudy Gay (+)
23 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## crazyfan

65 Pau Gasol (+)
68 Rudy Gay 
22 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

64 Pau Gasol (-)
68 Rudy Gay 
23 Hakim Warrick (+)


----------



## bbasok

*63 Pau Gasol (-)*
68 Rudy Gay 
*24 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*62 Pau Gasol (-)*
68 Rudy Gay 
*25 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

62 Pau Gasol
69 Rudy Gay (+)
24 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bbasok

*61 Pau Gasol (-)
70 Rudy Gay (+)*
24 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

61 Pau Gasol 
71 Rudy Gay (+)
23 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## crazyfan

61 Pau Gasol 
72 Rudy Gay (+)
22 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## bbasok

*60 Pau Gasol (-)
73 Rudy Gay (+)*
22 Hakim Warrick


----------



## crazyfan

*59 Pau Gasol (-)
74 Rudy Gay (+)*
22 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*58 Pau Gasol* (-)
74 Rudy Gay 
*23 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*57 Pau Gasol* (-)
74 Rudy Gay 
*24 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## bruindre

*56 Pau Gasol* (-)
74 Rudy Gay 
*25 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

57 Pau Gasol 
75 Rudy Gay (+)
23 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

*56 Pau Gasol* (-)
75 Rudy Gay 
*24 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## bbasok

*55 Pau Gasol (-)
76 Rudy Gay (+)*
24 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

55 Pau Gasol 
77 Rudy Gay (+)
23 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Rudiculous

55 Pau Gasol 
78 Rudy Gay (+)
22 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## bruindre

*54 Pau Gasol *(-)
78 Rudy Gay 
*23 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

54 Pau Gasol
79 Rudy Gay (+)
22 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## Rudiculous

54 Pau Gasol
80 Rudy Gay (+)
21 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

*Grizzlies Survivor!*

*53 Pau Gasol* (-)
*81 Rudy Gay* (+)
21 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

53 Pau Gasol 
82 Rudy Gay (+)
20 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

53 Pau Gasol 
83 Rudy Gay (+)
19 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## piri

54 Pau Gasol (+)
82 Rudy Gay (-)
19 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bruindre

*53 Pau Gasol* (-)
*83 Rudy Gay* (+)
19 Hakim Warrick


----------



## bbasok

*52 Pau Gasol (-)
84 Rudy Gay (+)*
19 Hakim Warrick


btw..I hate new boards....:curse:


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

52 Pau Gasol 
85 Rudy Gay (+)
18 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

52 Pau Gasol 
86 Rudy Gay (+)
17 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

52 Pau Gasol 
87 Rudy Gay (+)
16 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

What happened to this thread... used to be pretty busy!?


----------



## bruindre

Warrick, the leading scorer for this team, about to be voted out? 

*51 Pau Gasol* (-)
87 Rudy Gay 
*17 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

51 Pau Gasol 
88 Rudy Gay (+)
16 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bbasok

*50 Pau Gasol (-)*
88 Rudy Gay 
*17 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*49 Pau Gasol* (-)
88 Rudy Gay 
*18 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## GNG

50 Pau Gasol +
88 Rudy Gay
17 Hakim Warrick -

Gasol with 38 less than Rudy...? This team is a godforsaken mess without him.


----------



## bruindre

*49 Pau Gasol* (-)
88 Rudy Gay
*18 Hakim Warrick* (+)

I still don't get how the leading scorer on this team is losing points to a rookie and a gimp.


----------



## GNG

bruindre said:


> *49 Pau Gasol* (-)
> 88 Rudy Gay
> *18 Hakim Warrick* (+)
> 
> I still don't get how the leading scorer on this team is losing points to a rookie and a gimp.


50 Pau Gasol +
88 Rudy Gay
17 Hakim Warrick -

Because the lead scorer is only averaging 15 ppg and can't defend or rebound. Take points away from Gay if you must, but continuing to deduct from Gasol is foolish. This team makes the playoffs with him and is hands-down the NBA's laughing stock without him.


----------



## bruindre

*49 Pau Gasol* (-)
88 Rudy Gay
*18 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## GNG

50 Pau Gasol +
88 Rudy Gay
17 Hakim Warrick -


----------



## GNG

51 Pau Gasol +
88 Rudy Gay
16 Hakim Warrick -


----------



## GNG

52 Pau Gasol +
88 Rudy Gay
15 Hakim Warrick -


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Isnt this a once a day thing? I voted yesterday, and you guys voted multiple times since! At least you could vote for the real star of this franchise 

52 Pau Gasol 
89 Rudy Gay +
14 Hakim Warrick -


----------



## bruindre

bbasok said:


> I thought we can make the Grizz board more active by making this kind of a thread. This game is everywhere so *you know the rules* but I'll write them anyway:
> 
> Every player starts with 10 points, the rule is to add (+) or subract (-) one point for two players of your choice. You can only add (+) to one player and subtract (-) from one player at a time.
> 
> put the running total next to the player name. It's easier to see the score that way. (e.g. Gasol 11, Gasol 12, Gasol 11, etc). Once a player has 0 points they must be deleted from the list. If you would like you can tell your reason as to why you voted the way you did.
> 
> copy and paste the list from the poster above you. In the end if the thread last long enough there should only be one player left.


We don't know the rules apparently. Funny thing, different threads have had different time limits. Some one hour. Some two. Some a day.

I figured, at least, in the spirit of some of the original survivor games, to wait an hour. 

Rawse has his panties in a bunch about Pau's gimp ***, so I'll concede this thread to him...NOT.


----------



## bruindre

*51 Pau Gasol* (-)
89 Rudy Gay 
*15 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## GNG

bruindre said:


> We don't know the rules apparently. Funny thing, different threads have had different time limits. Some one hour. Some two. Some a day.
> 
> I figured, at least, in the spirit of some of the original survivor games, to wait an hour.
> 
> Rawse has his panties in a bunch about Pau's gimp ***, so I'll concede this thread to him...NOT.


Heh, I just like making sense and for others to do the same.

Crazy me.


----------



## bruindre

Rawse said:


> Heh, I just like making sense and for others to do the same.
> 
> Crazy me.


Crazy you, indeed.

:2fing:


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

51 Pau Gasol 
90 Rudy Gay (+)
14 Hakim Warrick (-)

It's cool with me to make it twice a day, every hour, what ever it takes...


----------



## bruindre

*50 Pau Gasol* (-)
90 Rudy Gay 
*15 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

50 Pau Gasol 
91 Rudy Gay (+)
14 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

*49 Pau Gasol* (-)
91 Rudy Gay 
*15 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

49 Pau Gasol
92 Rudy Gay (+)
14 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

49 Pau Gasol
93 Rudy Gay (+)
13 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

49 Pau Gasol
94 Rudy Gay (+)
12 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bbasok

*48 Pau Gasol(-)*
94 Rudy Gay 
*13 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

48 Pau Gasol
95 Rudy Gay (+)
12 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

*47 Pau Gasol* (-)
95 Rudy Gay 
*13 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

47 Pau Gasol 
96 Rudy Gay (+)
12 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

*46 Pau Gasol* (-)
96 Rudy Gay 
*13 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## JMES HOME

46 Pau Gasol
95 Rudy Gay (-)
14 Hakim Warrick (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

46 Pau Gasol
96 Rudy Gay (+)
13 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## JMES HOME

45 Pau Gasol (-)
96 Rudy Gay 
14 Hakim Warrick(+)


----------



## bruindre

*44 Pau Gasol* (-)
96 Rudy Gay
*15 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## bbasok

*43 Pau Gasol (-)*
96 Rudy Gay
*16 Hakim Warrick (+)*:clap2:


----------



## Zuca

43 Pau Gasol
*95 Rudy Gay (-)
17 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## bruindre

43 Pau Gasol
*94 Rudy Gay* (-)
*18 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

43 Pau Gasol
95 Rudy Gay (+)
17 Hakim Warrick (-)


----------



## bruindre

43 Pau Gasol
*94 Rudy Gay* (-)
*18 Hakim Warrick* (+)


----------



## bbasok

43 Pau Gasol
*93 Rudy Gay (-)
19 Hakim Warrick (+)*


----------



## WildByNature

42 Pau Gasol (-)
94 Rudy Gay (+)
19 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

42 Pau Gasol 
95 Rudy Gay (+)
18 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

42 Pau Gasol 
96 Rudy Gay (+)
17 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

42 Pau Gasol 
97 Rudy Gay (+)
16 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## More

43 Pau Gasol (+)
97 Rudy Gay 
15 Hakim Warrick(-)


PS: Man does anyone post in this forum, ever? :biggrin:


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

43 Pau Gasol 
98 Rudy Gay (+)
14 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

43 Pau Gasol 
99 Rudy Gay (+)
13 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

43 Pau Gasol 
100 Rudy Gay (+)
12 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

43 Pau Gasol 
101 Rudy Gay (+)
11 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

43 Pau Gasol 
102 Rudy Gay (+)
10 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

43 Pau Gasol 
103 Rudy Gay (+)
9 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

43 Pau Gasol 
104 Rudy Gay (+)
8 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

43 Pau Gasol 
105 Rudy Gay (+)
7 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

43 Pau Gasol 
106 Rudy Gay (+)
6 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## bbasok

*44 Pau Gasol (+)*
106 Rudy Gay
*5 Hakim Warrick(-)*


----------



## Knick Killer

43 Pau Gasol (-)
106 Rudy Gay
6 Hakim Warrick(+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

43 Pau Gasol 
107 Rudy Gay(+)
5 Hakim Warrick(-)


----------



## WildByNature

42 Pau Gasol -
108 Rudy Gay +
5 Hakim Warrick


----------



## Zuca

*41 Pau Gasol (-)*
108 Rudy Gay
*6 Hakim Warrick (+)*
10 Scott Padgett


----------



## bbasok

41 Pau Gasol
*109 Rudy Gay(+)*
6 Hakim Warrick 
*9 Scott Padgett (-)*


----------



## trajanderek

41 Pau Gasol
109 Rudy Gay
*7 Hakim Warrick (+)*
*8 Scott Padgett (-)*


----------

